
Chrome OS 12 — AKA: The Shipping Version — Hits Beta - jemeshsu
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/16/chrome-os-12-—-aka-the-shipping-version-—-hits-beta/
======
peregrine
The key feature was not even mentioned but alluded to. If you use your
ChromeBook everyday you will never ever hear about new versions, new features,
or even think to read a story like this again. It will just be, and little
things will get better and you will be pleasantly surprised and move on with
your day.

I've been running on the dev channel here since I got m CR-48 and I didn't
even know I was running version 12 or anything but here I was. I've been
getting regular updates and have been only seeing minor changes from time to
time.

That is the key feature.

~~~
bonch
You never have to reboot for an update? If you do, than it's little different
from Windows' auto-update, which downloads and installs in the background.
Also, Chrome OS is based on Gentoo, and I doubt Gentoo will never need an
update again.

~~~
peregrine
It does sometime require a reboot; an almost instant reboot.

Edit: I get your point though I hate reboots and the CR-48 is not perfect. But
its quickly becoming my main driver. Just as soon as I can afford unlimited
3G.

------
sudonim
Im not sure it has "hit beta". Im running a CR-48 on the beta channel, and I'm
up to date running 0.11.257.91. Switching to the dev channel doesn't seem to
provide 0.12 when I hit update.

~~~
foob
You can't just switch to the dev channel and immediately update. You need to
wait until the next dev version releases to download it.

~~~
abraham
If the dev version is greater then the currently installed beta version you
can.

~~~
foob
This could very well be true but I would've assumed that the dev version is
always greater than the beta version? I just remember having to wait around 3
days before I could download a dev version after I switched.

~~~
abraham
Yes. Dev should always be greater then beta. In the earlier days when
everything was unstable enough there might not have been much of a difference
at times. It was pretty much instantaneous for me both with my Cr-48 and with
the Chrome browser.

